# Travel on a Bridging Visa B



## tofranc (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, 
Please can anyone share their experiences of travelling on a Bridging Visa B?

I'm transferring from a 457 to a 175. Unfortunately, I booked tickets to visit family in Europe without thinking of the visa implications. It doesn't count as a "substantial reason" for travel. Has anyone else been in the same situation and what happened?

Thanks


----------



## rjay777 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I am new here to the forum and have the exact same question. I have applied for de facto visa in Dec 2010 but as we all know there is such as back log. I want and need to work and currently have an ETA visa. I am also curious about travel as I am scheduled to go back in June for my dad's 60th bday and to visit my family. Any help would be appreciated.
Sorry *tofranc* that I can't help you...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

tofranc said:


> Hi,
> Please can anyone share their experiences of travelling on a Bridging Visa B?
> 
> I'm transferring from a 457 to a 175. Unfortunately, I booked tickets to visit family in Europe without thinking of the visa implications. It doesn't count as a "substantial reason" for travel. Has anyone else been in the same situation and what happened?
> ...


Have a read of http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf , there being so much information there it is kind of mind boggling but as far as I am aware and unless they have changed it, a bridging visa is not issued for when one has applied for an offshore visa so that is the first thing you ought to check with Immi.
If that is the case and your 457 has ceased, perhaps they have given you a bridging visa other than the A for whatever reason and without the BVA you cannot get a BVB.
You do have to be outside of Australia to have the 175 granted and so I suppose your options will be if wanting to continue with the travel:
. stay out until 175 is granted
. seek a visitor visa, an ETA if eligible to return on and maybe you can find an employer for another 457 while awaiting the 175.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rjay777 said:


> Hi, I am new here to the forum and have the exact same question. I have applied for de facto visa in Dec 2010 but as we all know there is such as back log. I want and need to work and currently have an ETA visa. I am also curious about travel as I am scheduled to go back in June for my dad's 60th bday and to visit my family. Any help would be appreciated.
> Sorry *tofranc* that I can't help you...


Also have a look @ http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf and you'll see there is some provision for seeking permission to work and re travelling for Dads Birthday, maybe there will be something more compelling.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

rjay777 said:


> Hi, I am new here to the forum and have the exact same question. I have applied for de facto visa in Dec 2010 but as we all know there is such as back log. I want and need to work and currently have an ETA visa. I am also curious about travel as I am scheduled to go back in June for my dad's 60th bday and to visit my family. Any help would be appreciated.
> Sorry *tofranc* that I can't help you...


hey rjay77, i am actually wonder about the same thing. i am planning to travel to my country for my dad 70th birthday on first of march as well as well as visiting my mom. I am only going to apply for the visa at the end of february thou.
when are you planning to apply for it? I will let you know how it goes if by any chance, i applied for bridging visa b earlier than you.

I am also going to ask for 3 months bridging visa just in case i haven't heard anything about my partner visa on april (so then i wont have to spend more money applying for another bridging visa) as my family is going to make a family reunion on april before they travel to europe for medical reason.

i will then tell them those 2 reasons which i hope will be a valid reason for them.

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

BVBs are for three months foxy but I'd suggest you also consider something more than the birthday and emphasise that rather than the birthday as the reason.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> BVBs are for three months foxy but I'd suggest you also consider something more than the birthday and emphasise that rather than the birthday as the reason.


i know it wont be a strong enough reason but there is my real reason of going but there are actually 3 reasons why i want to leave. obviously i missed mom so much and cant stop worrying about her and i am sure you still remember why as ive been on about it for a while now, then also my family celebrating my dad's 70th birthday party and the last time we celebrate his bday was when he was 50 years old, so this is going to be a big one and third there will be a family reunion when the whole family is going to be there including all my siblings who are living outside my country before my mom heading to europe for medication. and after all it will be 6 months since the last time i meet my parents then.. 
if anyone can think of any better reason or any better way to tell them why i want to go home, please do!!

cheers


----------



## rjay777 (Sep 1, 2010)

foxy said:


> hey rjay77, i am actually wonder about the same thing. i am planning to travel to my country for my dad 70th birthday on first of march as well as well as visiting my mom. I am only going to apply for the visa at the end of february thou.
> when are you planning to apply for it? I will let you know how it goes if by any chance, i applied for bridging visa b earlier than you.
> 
> I am also going to ask for 3 months bridging visa just in case i haven't heard anything about my partner visa on april (so then i wont have to spend more money applying for another bridging visa) as my family is going to make a family reunion on april before they travel to europe for medical reason.
> ...


Hey Foxy,
Sorry I have not been on in a few days. I did go to immigration last week and asked them about the bridging visa A and then traveling. I was sent to the compliance department and really my understanding is that when my ETA expires that I will go on a bridging visa A and then I can apply for work rights. Which I really need but have scheduled travel plans back home. I just want a clear answer. If I get BVA and ask for work rights and they are granted then when should I apply for BVB? My ETA runs out on April 7th and my travel is for June. I have read the immi site and it just seems there is no guarantee.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You are right in that there will never be any guarantee about any visa application for they will be considered on their merit and that is unable to be determined until an application is made.
If you have a BVA and you'll want to travel for a compelling reason, you just put your application in a couple of weeks prior to wanting to travel or longer beforehand depending on how long you'll plan to be gone for as the BVB is for three months, it all being quite simple.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You are right in that there will never be any guarantee about any visa application for they will be considered on their merit and that is unable to be determined until an application is made.
> If you have a BVA and you'll want to travel for a compelling reason, you just put your application in a couple of weeks prior to wanting to travel or longer beforehand depending on how long you'll plan to be gone for as the BVB is for three months, it all being quite simple.


Hi, i actually called immigration a week ago and asking them a few questions about the definition of valid reason, i spoke to an officer in melbourne. I got an interesting answer from him. So, i told him that i am after some information of bridging visa b and i am aware that i have to have a valid reason to leave the country, so i started the first question with the definition of valid reason according to them as i am sure what is valid and invalid are different for every person. He said ' yes, i agree, it usually depends to the officer' so i said, "i am planning to leave the country for my dad's birthday and to see my mom as well as to attend a reunion which is going to be held a not too long after, are they a valid reason for you guys, because last minute ticket purchase is not the best idea especially if you after the best airfare price".then he told me, fair enough and for me that is a valid reason,and there should be no problem getting your bridging visa b at all and if you can just get a letter signed by your dad stated that your dad wants you to come to his birthday that will be good.

So, i am just asking my dad to write a statement letter about it now and hopefully i got given 3 months bridging visa b just in case my partner visa application takes more than 8 months. 
i am positive that the visa is a multiple travel visa and since my family reunion will be held at the end april, to avoid me having to re-apply for another bridging visa,i am planning to go to the immigration on the 25th of february so then my visa should be valid until may 2011

I am also going to bring the copy of my dad's passport along with mom's latest ( 4th of feb 2011) medical check up result as the supporting document. However, the last time i apply for bvb because my mom was sick, they didn't even ask for any of medical check up result.they just grant my bridging visa straight away.

cheers


----------



## rjay777 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> You are right in that there will never be any guarantee about any visa application for they will be considered on their merit and that is unable to be determined until an application is made.
> If you have a BVA and you'll want to travel for a compelling reason, you just put your application in a couple of weeks prior to wanting to travel or longer beforehand depending on how long you'll plan to be gone for as the BVB is for three months, it all being quite simple.


Thanks Wanderer for your response..


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

My partner and I planned to leave Australia for a period of about 6 months to visit my family, see my parents for their birthdays in July and September and also spend Christmas with them, as I haven't been home (in Germany) for 2 years. 

Then I hear I cannot travel on my bridging visa as long as the decision about my de facto has been made and I'd need to apply for BVB. Ok.. fair enough, maybe they just need to give me another category/number to make things easier for them on their paper.
Now I find out, I'm only allowed to leave for 3 months. PARDON??!!! Am I in a prison?? What is their reason to keep me in the country? Especially when I was just told yesterday that my approximate waiting time will be 8-12 months??? This is cruel!
What is their reason please? 
Why do I have to be in the country when they issue it?
And if I have to be here, why don't they let me know when they are ready to issue it, so I can fly back in?
I don't even have work rights here and am now waiting on my application results for about a month and at the moment I'm getting in financial trouble! Flying back to Germany would mean I could work there and even if not, I'd at least get benefits from the government which are pretty high.

Also I was told yesterday, I should not apply for BVB too early as the 3 months start to count from the day it is granted! 
I'm now considering to at least go for 3 months in summer (July-Sept). The officer told me I only should apply for Visa B one week before the flight leaves and present the travel documents. 
But is it save to apply so short before? What if they suddenly have a problem? Then I payed 2100 Dollars (x 2 as my partner is coming with me) for the flight for nothing???

I think this is against human rights and I'm pretty upset what they do to me and other applicants! 
Comparing this to Germany: My partner wouldn't even need a visa and he'd even get financial support from our government when we go over. Maybe we are a little too social and nice over there but this BVB rule is ridiculous! 

Another question:
I was told yesterday that there are 861 people before me waiting for a case officer to be assigned. Alright... 
I read in the Visa time lines thread that there were two applicants, one from Taiwan, the other from Nepal, that applied in November 2010 onshore in Melbourne. One got her visa already while the other one has still not heard back from immigration, not even a CO assigned.
So isn't that a little strange?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

In general terms, it would take some delving into the initial development of regulations to know exactly why the BVB only allows three months of travel and I suspect the whole issue of being onshore to be granted a visa applied onshore and the BVB limitation has just come about through the administrative requirements of a large organisation and be it government, semi autonomous utilities or larger companies they'll all have procedures that have been developed over lengthy periods and in the case of government like Immi, those procedures or call them regulations if you like have the backing of legislation and any government legislation has a lengthy development time.

Whilst on a bridging visa, you can apply for work rights and base your application on financial circumstances.
As for applying for the BVB after you have a flight booked, I do not know that I would do that for if a BVB is not granted for your release from the prison, you'll have another problem! as you refer to.
Perhaps you can have Angela tell Julia how good it is in Germany!
And yes, visa processing times fo vary greatly for whatever reasons and there're likely many.


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks wanderer and also sorry at the same time. 
I don't want to talk Australia down at all and I'm trying my best to understand the regulations they have. Even though I'm pretty frustrated since I heard this yesterday, I will have to accept this and make the best out of it.
At least I'm still in the position to be in the country and with my partner, while others have to patiently wait outside, so I shouldn't complain too much.

Thx


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

hey francy, i know what you mean and i feel you because i am in the same situation with you. I was on the phone with an immigration officer the other day (twice) and he and her said that it is ok to apply for bridging visa B months before but i have to be aware that the visa is valid soon as they grant the visa which mean if i applied for 3 months visa tomorrow it will only be valid until may 25th and i also got told by them that parents birthday party is a valid reason according to them but again it depends to the officer you are going to see at the time you lodging your visa. I find that a bit weird to be honest. I mean they should have a guideline to determine whether or not it is a valid reason to leave. Ive been wanting to leave months ago because of my mom who were sick but ive been holding it up cause i thought i'll be assigned a case officer by the end of this months latest because its going to be 6 months then but my partner phoned them yesterday and they said i don't have case officer yet but the funny truth is, the officer he talked to said that it is impossible to get the visa earlier than 6 months because everyone have to wait in the queue, well obviously i know for a fact that quite a lot of people got their visa a lot earlier than 6 months. i was shattered to know that someone lodged their applications 2 months after me at the same office but they already got their visa. i mean i am happy for them but its been 6 months but i don't even have a case officer but i can't really complain can i so i'll just be patient and wait and hope for the best. By the way, i am going to go to immigration tomorrow to apply for my bvb, i hope things going k tomorrow. I got my dad's letter + mom's lab results from may 2010 - feb 2011 (brain scan etc etc) with me too and also my family card and my dad's passport copy to show them that it really is my dad's birthday. 
all the best for you and i'll let you know how my bvb goes.

cheers


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Foxy,

yea, I think it's strange that people, that applied after you, already have their visa while you haven't even gotten a CO. Doesn't this mean, they just don't go by date of application, but pick someone out of the big bowl of applications? 
I would understand the prolonged waiting time if you had a CO and he needs more evidents or documents are missing, but no one ever even looked at your application. 
Good luck with your BVB tomorrow but I'm convinced it shouldn't be a big deal to get it. The guy at immigration told me that even travelling is a valid reason, so if your mum is ill, that is more than a real and valid reason!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Francy said:


> Hi Foxy,
> 
> yea, I think it's strange that people, that applied after you, already have their visa while you haven't even gotten a CO. Doesn't this mean, they just don't go by date of application, but pick someone out of the big bowl of applications?
> I would understand the prolonged waiting time if you had a CO and he needs more evidents or documents are missing, but no one ever even looked at your application.
> Good luck with your BVB tomorrow but I'm convinced it shouldn't be a big deal to get it. The guy at immigration told me that even travelling is a valid reason, so if your mum is ill, that is more than a real and valid reason!


I'll not bother to go into the detail here re variations but it might even be abother thread that Foxy was on where I explained that if you have a new CO starting in a team that could mean there'll possibly initially be a surge of applications processed quicker until that COs workload builds up.
Think about it and maybe Foxy will be less foxier and show the previous response I have given.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks francy! And oh I just meant to point out that sometimes different officer give a different answer! Just like when they told my partner not to trust people on the net because it is almost impossible to get it done in less than 6 month and just like when one officer told me that the queue is based on the date of your applications whilst some other said its based on the case. Personally, I think its based on the case thou like they went to a decision ready one first then to the more complicated one and wanderer my apology if I am going round and round when I am responding to a thread, not that I didn't read your respond because I did. It just because it seemed that some people missed your respond at the other threads!
Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

foxy said:


> Thanks francy! And oh I just meant to point out that sometimes different officer give a different answer! Just like when they told my partner not to trust people on the net because it is almost impossible to get it done in less than 6 month and just like when one officer told me that the queue is based on the date of your applications whilst some other said its based on the case. Personally, I think its based on the case thou like they went to a decision ready one first then to the more complicated one and wanderer my apology if I am going round and round when I am responding to a thread, not that I didn't read your respond because I did. It just because it seemed that some people missed your respond at the other threads!
> Cheers


Here's the thread Foxy and Francy
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7198-partner-visa-im-so-frustrated.html
You need to consider that staffing at Immi may not be so stable given people smuggling, setting up quick processing for 457s as relevant as it is, handling people returning from NZ or even the middle east with passports lost etc.
And then there could be people deciding there is more rewarding work elsewhere and so with re-assignments and training there could be substantial turn-over.
With that in mind, that's where you need to visualise within Australia an existing CO who may have say 50 or even more applications running simultaneously and it will be a combination of date received and individual application assessments that determine processing.
Then there's the newbies who start off with a clean desk, not that it may be too clean for too long but you'll likely have a situation where processing may range from very few being processed quickly and that may be quite deliberate if the newbie is straight out of CO training and the supervisor does not want to be overloaded with applications processed that may warrant more checking or with a more experienced CO having been re-assigned, the case load will build quicker.

But whatever happens with staffing arrangements, given some of the stuff that people post, there'll always be a variety of factors with applications that will affect how easily they can be processed.

So next time you're putting out a view Foxy, you now have two threads to link so as to get that wider view.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

will do wanderer and by the way,i got my bridging visa and i handed in the supporting documents but she said she wouldn't need it at all. she also said it generally easy to get bridging visa b for 3 months but not for 6 months. I don't even know there are 6 months visa. oh well i guess you learn something everyday hey!


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

Did she say there are 6 months visas you can leave the country on???? That would be very interesting for my case. Which office did you go to, to ask and/or do you remember the name of the person you talked to? I'll do some more research on that. 
Thank you!

*Wanderer*: I'm not talking about the time period from when they get the CO. I'm just wondering why some people applied last Nov. and still haven't got a CO, while others applied in January and already have a CO. So somehow some people get into that "ferris wheel" earlier than others. When they leave the "wheel" is obviously depending on the individual case.
No criticism, only wondering what the reasons might be.


----------



## foxy (Aug 31, 2010)

hi, according to what she said yeah there is 6 months one and oh she also said, we will continue processing your application while you are away but if we do need you, you only have 28 days to get back to us.i went to melbourne immi office. i don't know her name thou. Sorry about that.

cheers


----------



## rjay777 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
Just an update everyone interested in the travel visa B. I applied on Thursday for a travel visa B after being granted the bridging visa A last month. I had my travel tickets with me. I did this in the Sydney office as well. Anyway, long story short I filled out the application and was granted two months bridging visa B on the spot. I asked if I had a CO yet and one has still not been assigned. I asked if I had to leave again what steps would I need to take. The guy told me that I would need to provide evidence as to why I need to leave again. Just thought I would share my experience as I am sure there are many people out there who are just as stressed as I am about the wait and hoping to have no issues.


----------



## lutin_steph (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi rjay777,

Which visa were you on before the BV A got granted?
Did you provide substancial reason for your travel?

I am applying for a Partner from a Student visa at the end of the month and have booked a holiday in Thailand in February. Is it a valid reason?
Also, my student visa doesn't expire until mid 2013.

Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Your bridging visa will not kick in until your student visa expires but by then you should surely have your partner visa approved. If you stay on your student visa and it has travel rights you can travel as you normally would on your student visa but probably best idea to advise your case officer of your travel plans just to make sure they don't approve your partner visa while you are out of the country.


----------



## lutin_steph (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that! I'll make sure to let him/her know!


----------



## rjay777 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi lutin_steph. I am on a bridging visa A now. I applied for my temp residency visa back in Dec 2010 and am still waiting on a CO to be assigned. I actually was @ immi today as I needed to apply for another bridging visa B to travel to see my son on his birthday. I took evidence of his birthdate and was granted a visa on the spot for travel. Good luck with your visa.


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

*If DeFacto is issued while on BVB, got 28days to pick it up???*

Hi,

I applied for my De Facto on the 10th of January 2011 and still haven't heard back from anyone. My partner and I changed our travel plans from (past) July-Feb, to November 2011 - September 2012 simply because I didn't have my visa back then and we wanted to avoid the stress with the Bridging Visa B and having to travel back to pick the visa up. 
We booked the flights a while ago, hoping that until mid-Nov I really should have my visa. In March next year my partner needs to go to his best friend's wedding, so he needs to fly back anyway. I thought, right, if I haven't got my De Facto yet before we leave, then I'll go back with him and pick it up then. 
So today I called immigration, just to check on my de facto application. 
He said the visa is still under process. So I asked what would happen if I got my visa, let's say a day after we left for Europe. He replied: You will have to pick it up within the next 28 days. 
He also said it's not possible to make appointments with the immigration office in Brisbane. Is that common? I read that many people walk in to apply for a BVB for example and get it granted straight away. I was told it wouldn't be possible and I would have to apply via post.
I would just like to know if I indeed need to come and pick it up within 28 days or if, once I'm on BVB, they are ok to wait the 3 months until I return??

Hoping that my De Facto will be approved and I'm able to pick it up before mid-November to avoid a big tragedy!!!


----------



## Francy (Jan 27, 2011)

Update: I was told on the phone I should soon apply for my BVB as the waiting time is between 3-4 weeks and he also said I can tell them my travel dates so they approve the BVB accordingly. So I sent my application out last week and got a response within 4 working days that my visa was approved on the 13th of October and I have to return by the 13th of January. This is ridiculous. I'm upset about the false information I was given on the phone. Why am I asked then, when I would like to travel? I even sent copies of my flights to prove I'm not leaving before the 16th of November. I also wrote a separate letter with 2 or 3 questions on it and I have not received a response to any of my questions. In their response letter there isn't even a telephone number or an e-mail, how can I contact the person who sent the letter? I urgently need to ask if they can change the dates of the BVB to 16th of November and then 3 months travel minimum. Even if I had to pay the fee of $105 again. I really need that extra time!

Now something else I'm confused about:
First I was told if my de facto visa is granted when I'm overseas, I need to pick it up within 28 days.
Yesterday I was told on the phone (hotline) that I'd have 12 months!!! 
When I then asked whether I would still be on BVB and if that didn't mean I would have to pick up the visa within those 3 months, he said: yes, you have 3 months then.
Huh? Does anyone know the correct answer? I don't want to come back to Australia and not being able to enter the country because I messed something up with my visa. 

What I read in the BVB application was: 
A Bridging Visa B allows you to travel until a specified date UNLESS the visa ceases prior to that date. 
Does BVB cease automatically when the De Facto Visa was granted (even if I'm still overseas)? Wouldn't I then have 12 months to pick up the De Facto? 
Is there such thing as "picking up the de facto" at all? I heard that the visa is granted electronically.
So many questions... Please could someone help me?
Thank you


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi 

If you applied onshore you must be onshore when the defacto visa is granted so I'm not sure what they mean by pick it up.... Sometimes you have to call them 3 or 4 times and ask the same question.

If you applied in January 10 and the wait times are now 9 to 12 months they may have only granted you the BVB until Jan 11 because that makes it 12 months since your application. Hopefully the visa is approved before you need to travel.


----------



## jess_ssej (Oct 31, 2011)

I lodged my partner onshore application about 3 weeks ago. I spoke to immigration on the phone regarding travel while my application was being processed. My partner and I wanted to go to New Zealand for 2 weeks around Christmas (to escape the heat in Broome). The agent on the phone said that was fine and that I would just need to apply for Bridging Visa B. No big deal. We booked our trip last night and now I'm worried because is a holiday a "substantial reason to travel"? Maybe it isn't a big deal since it's a short time over Christmas?


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

When we handed in our visa onshore last week we too asked about BVB. Immi said it wouldn't be a problem and said to lodge the app for BVB either in person or post 2-3 weeks prior to travel. Same boat as you - overseas trip booked for Xmas to visit partners family. Will be fine.


----------

